# Midi Bearbeitungsprogramm



## RavenHawk (8. März 2003)

Hi leutz, 
wollt mal fragen ob ihr ein gute proggi kennt mit dem man Midi-Files bearbeiten kann, ohne grossen Aufwand!?
Also z.B. nicht Cakewalk oder solch ähnliche. Dürfen nicht zu kompliziert sein!!!

Gruss Raven und danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Carndret (11. Mai 2003)

Direct Music Producer ist zwar nicht ganz so einfach (ähnlich wie Cakewalk) allerdings kostenlos (von Microsoft -> DirectX SDK)


----------

